
The End of iTunes - arusahni
https://500ish.com/the-end-of-itunes-2b69d812d861
======
lsiunsuex
That's a little far reaching I think.

A TV's primary purpose is to consume video content. It "can" play music,
podcasts, streaming audio, but a TV is better suited to movies, tv shows,
etc...

To say the iTunes brand or iTunes Music is dead because it wasn't given a spot
on a TV as an app is a bit crazy.

Now if the next iOS / iPhone didn't come with iTunes Music pre-installed; ok -
there's a pivot happening here and a bigger story.

